

Light Table Plugin Tutorial - part 1 - darthdeus
http://blog.jakubarnold.cz/light-table-plugin-tutorial

======
Profpatsch
That was quite amazing. I’m thrilled to check out Light Table now. But I’m at
a loss, since I just got Clojure running in Emacs pretty well, complete with
Vim keybindings.

Yet, I can’t get the Cljs connection working in an acceptable manner, so if LT
makes that trivial I might just switch instantly. Hrmpf, why can’t there be an
easy solution …

------
houshuang
This is really neat - I'm eager to see what people come up with. I wonder if
there could be something similar to M-: in Emacs, to quickly evaluate a form,
and if people could actually use that to do text manipulation, etc.

~~~
darthdeus
That's an amazing idea for a plugin :) I'll try to investigate this, because
the way I do it now is to just open any *.cljs file, connect it to the Light
Table UI and eval the expression that way. It is however a lenghty process, as
it takes about 10-20 seconds to connect and compile on the frist time.

